# Catfish pictures



## Jubs (Nov 14, 2008)

I figured I would get this forum kick started with some pictures of different catfish species I have had over the years...

Albino Corydoras aenenus fry about 3/8"- 1/2" at the time of the picture.










Young ABN pleco










Clown pleco










Father to the above C. aenenus fry picture above










C. pygmaeus 










C. sterbai










Chaca chaca




























C. sodalis



















C. melanotaenia



















C. concolor










Just some of my favorite shots I have taken over the years. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice collection of shots! 

I love these guys:
C. pygmaeus


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

ha! I just noticed that pic is your avatar as well! 
Looks like you love em too!


----------



## Jubs (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you, yeah I miss having them. That's an older picture, I haven't had or seen any in about 4 years. I will have to order some when I am ready for them.


----------



## smegforbrains (Nov 13, 2008)

Adolfoi, my favourite Cory:











Striped Raphael Catfish:











Bristlenose (BN) Plec:


----------



## Jubs (Nov 14, 2008)

Great pictures smegforbrains! Thanks for you sharing!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

smegforbrains said:


> Bristlenose (BN) Plec:



lol!!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the striped Raphaels. I certainly miss mine. Nice pics!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never had a better catfish than the one in my avatar, Arnold, the featherfin syno. I'll post more pics


----------



## LIL_MAC (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone sell albino channel cats any more? Haven't seen one for years.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with you Smeg; the Adolphi cory is beautiful! For some reasom your pic isn't showing; I'll give it a try.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My favorite fishes (cats)

Pandas









Weitzmanii









blacks









Three line









Driftwood cats









some of the bristlenose









Twig cats









C. rabuti









In cories I also have bronze, albinos, emeralds and peppers.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of the bronze cories


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Chaca Chaca is on my list of "someday" fish.


----------



## thebrant8 (Mar 12, 2009)

I really like freshwater catfish. They are probaly my favorite to fish for!


----------

